
After 10+ Years, NetworkManager Reaches v1.0 - rcarmo
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTg2OTE
======
rcarmo
Also, mailing list announcement:

[https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-
list/2014-Dec...](https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-
list/2014-December/msg00030.html)

